# Roadmaster serial numbers



## cfry526 (Jun 22, 2015)

Is there a database with serial numbers for CWC built Roadmaster bicycles. I'm trying to date mine and the serial number is H43839. I'm thinking it's a 1939 or 40. Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2015)

Pictures? If you can get a clear shot of the frame as well as the serial number, we should be able to get you your date. CWC is hard to put a number database up because they recycled the numbers several times in quick succession. Subtle frame differences, as well as suffixes on the serial number factor in.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 22, 2015)

This is the only picture I've got so far. I'll get a picture of the serial number later on in the week. 
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2015)

With this one, the serial photo isn't necessary; the frame with the serial is enough to tell that it was likely assembled in late 1941. H was also used in 1946 without a suffix, but this frame is distinctly prewar. It was likely a base model because it still has the straight downtube. It was probably equipped just as it is, likely didn't even come with a chainguard from the factory.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you think it woukd have had the truss rods on the front forks?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 22, 2015)

cfry526 said:


> Do you think it woukd have had the truss rods on the front forks?




Likely not; this bike has the looks of a very bare bones model to it.


----------



## cfry526 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the info I really appreciate it. 

Chris


----------

